# new mathews z7



## bowx4 (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone shot one , would love to know what you think,do they draw long or short


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

I think its Mathews best bow since the MQ1 . It draws long . Since I shot one , I got one on my way . David . it is a special bow .


----------



## Gecko Archer (Jan 13, 2010)

I tried out three bows at local pro shop. Hoyt carbon force, Bowtech Destroyer, and Mathews Z7. They didn"t have the proper draw length for me however the Z7 had the smoothist draw cycle. The bow felt and shot great. Good Luck.


----------



## TDubb (Feb 12, 2010)

*Z7*

I shot the Maxxis 31 and Z7 side by side at the pro shop. Both bows are excellent. I liked how smooth the Z7 drew. The wall on the Maxxis was one thing I didn't like. So I have a black Z7 on the way. Can't wait.


----------

